# حتى يبقى الحب..والتقدير



## candy shop (5 مايو 2008)

حتى يبقى الحب..والتقدير -



الرجل والمرأة00لكل منهما مايميزه ويجعل من الارتباط به حلما للطرف الآخر فيحلم الرجل أن يجد السكن والهدوء وأشياء أخرى لدى المرأة, وتحلم المرأة أن تشعر بالأمان والحب ولااهتمام مع الرجل.
لكن عنما تبدأ الحياة الزوجية ينشغل كل منهما بالتفاصيل اليومية للحياة, وتبدأ المشكلات الصغيرة تتراكم والحياة بضغوطها لا تعطيهما فرصة كافية للتفكير في طريقة للتواصل ولإشباع حاجتهما المختلفة.

فالاختلاف في التكوين النفسي لكل من الرجل والمرأة يتسبب في توقعات غير قابلة للتحقق عند التعامل بينهما,فالرجل عادة يتصور أنه سيحقق نقاطا أكثر ويزداد تقدير شريكته له إذا قدم لها شيئا كبيرا,كأن يشتري لها سوارا من الذهب أو يأخذها في عطلة أو أن يوفر مصروفات المدرسة لأبنائه. أما الاشياء الصغيرة مثل فتح باب السيارة أو شراء ورود أو حتى مجرد ضمها فإنها تحقق نقاطا أقل.

واعتمادا على طريقته هذه في حساب النقاط, يعتقد أنه يحقق لها أكبر إشباع بتركيز وقته وطاقته وانتباهه في إنجاز عمل واحد كبير.

إلى حد ما 00لا تنجح هذه المعادلة, فالمرأة تحسب النقاط على نحو مختلف,إذ لا أهميه لديها لحجم هدايا الحب,فكل هدية تساوي نقطة واحدة,وكل هدية لها القيمة نفسها00نقطة واحدة0
فالطريقة التي تحسب بها المرأة النقاط ليست مجرد عملية تفضيل,ولكنها احتياج حقيقي لكي تشعر بالحب في علاقتها. فلنتصور أن عند المرأة خزان للحب-وحتى يمتلئ خزان الحب لدى المرأة, تشعر بحب شريكها لها,وهنا يمكنها أن تتعامل بمزيد من الحب
والثقة والتقبل والتقدير والإعجاب والاستحسان والتشجيع, وهي كلها أشياء يحتاجها الرجل لتنجح علاقته بشريكته.

على الرجل أن يستمر في تقديم الأشياء الصغيرة للمرأة, وعلى المرأة أن تكون منتبهة مقدرة لما يقدمه لها الرجل.فبابتسامة أو كلمة شكر تستطيع أن تخبره أنه قد أحرز نقطة. فالرجل يحتاج للتقدير والتشجيع حتى يستمر في العطاء, ويتوقف عن العطاء عندما يشعر ان شريكته تعتبر مايقدمه فرضا عليه أداؤه,إنه يحتاج للشعور بأن المرأة تقدر مايقوم به.

لكن الرجل يمنح النقاط بطريقة مختلفة,ففي كل مرة تقدر المرأة ما قدمه لها الرجل فإنه يشعر بالحب,ويمنحها نقطة بالمقابل, فتذكري أن الحاجة الأولية للرجل هي التقدير , يطلب الرجل_بالتأكيد_من المرأة المشاركة في الواجبات الحياتية,لكنها إذا لم تمنحه التقدير فلا معنى
,ولا أهمية تقريبا لهذه المساهمة.

وكثيرا ماتجهل المرأة القوة التي يحققها حبها,فتحاول دون داع أن تلتمس حب الرجل بأداء أعمال لا يريدها ولا يحتاجها,فالمصدر الرئيسي للحب عند الرجل هو الاستحسان المحب لتصرفاتهو فالرجل ايضا له خزان حب, لكنه لا يملأ بما تفعله المرأة من أجله, بل يملؤه 
رد فعلها لما يقوم به, وتعبيرها عن شعورها نحوه.
__________________​


----------



## وليم تل (5 مايو 2008)

*رد على: حتى يبقى الحب..والتقدير*

حقا كاندى 
موضوع اكثر من رائع
وبالتالى ليس هناك تعليق ولا غلاسة
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ودمتى بود​


----------



## candy shop (6 مايو 2008)

*رد على: حتى يبقى الحب..والتقدير*



وليم تل قال:


> حقا كاندى
> موضوع اكثر من رائع
> وبالتالى ليس هناك تعليق ولا غلاسة
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ودمتى بود​



ههههههههههههههههههههههه

الحمد لله بعدنا شويه 

شكراااااااااااااااااا ليك يا وليم

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## نيفين ثروت (6 مايو 2008)

*رد على: حتى يبقى الحب..والتقدير*

ميرسى يا كاندى على الموضوعات الجميله
ربنا يباركك


----------



## candy shop (8 مايو 2008)

*رد على: حتى يبقى الحب..والتقدير*



نيفين ثروت قال:


> ميرسى يا كاندى على الموضوعات الجميله
> ربنا يباركك



ميرسى لزوقك يا حبيبتى

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## سيزار (8 مايو 2008)

*رد على: حتى يبقى الحب..والتقدير*

موضوع اكثر من رائع وطبعا من ايد اختنا الفاضله كاندى
*****************************************
تعليق بسيط وذلك على حلاوه موضوعك-
------------------------------------------
الرجل والمرأه .. 

اقول ان العلاقه بين الرجل والمراه هى علاقه خاصه وذات مفاهيم عامه .. ولكن هناك مفاهيم خاصه داخليه ما يفهموهاش الا الاتنين دول بس.. الزوج والزوجه .. لو المرأه فهمت طباع جوزها صح والزوج فهم طباع زوجته صح ..اذن صدقونى ما فيش مشكله .. لان كدا الاتنين واضحين وكل واحد هيقدر يدى الحب بتاعه ب الطريقه الى التانى مستنيها منه .. ويمكن هتبقى تلقائيه بعد فتره من الزمن .. ويزدهر الحب وينتج حب جديد ومن نوع اخر ومع تقدم السن ايضا ولكن .. ازاى احس ان فعلا الحاجات دى بتحبها وتعجبها واطيرها للسما .. لازم تراقب زوجتك كويس وتراقب انفعالتها سواء حزن او فرح .. الى اخره من شعور واحساس ادامى بينهم .. وطبعا الكلام دا للزوجه ايضا .. الى ان تصل الى الخيط الذى تقدر تشد وترخى بيه حبل الحب .. ولو عرفت مقداره تأكد تماما ان مهما حصل بينكم لا لا لا لا لا يمكن ينقطع ابدا .. لان الحبل صح ومضفر صح ومشدود صح ولا يمكن يفلت فى يوم من الايام .. اه على قوه وجمال الحب الذى يداوى ويجرح .. يقطع فى جسدك ويدخل جوه ويطلع الجزء الوحش ويطلع ويقفل ويداوى ويقول انت هتخف .. الحب المبزول والذى يعرف اين يبزل نفسه واين يضع نفسه مكان حبيبه ما اعظمه حب واحلاه حب .. الحب ذو الدمعه على العيون فهو حب رطب جميل يبنبع مثل عيون الماء وسط الصحراء ويخضر الارض كلها ويملاها ورود ذات رائحه عطره وجمال ايضا .. حب يخلى القلب الفاضى مليان زرع اخضر يفيض ويملاء ارض بور ما كنش ليها حياه اصلا ولكن الحب اوجد لها حياه 

رساله الحب يعنى حيااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااه تنبت بشويه ميه حلوه عطره فى صحراء جافه مقحله .. وشوف بكره الحياه دى هتبقى عمله ازاى ما تصتصعبيشى الصحراء ابدا وانت لا تصتصعب الصحراء ففى يوم من الايام هتبقى جنه يريويها نهر الحب 

وتحياتى ودمتى فى صحه وسلام 
سيزار​


----------



## candy shop (8 مايو 2008)

*رد على: حتى يبقى الحب..والتقدير*



سيزار قال:


> موضوع اكثر من رائع وطبعا من ايد اختنا الفاضله كاندى
> *****************************************
> تعليق بسيط وذلك على حلاوه موضوعك-
> ------------------------------------------
> ...




الله عليك يا سيزار انا شخصيا بتعجبنى تعليقاتك على المواضيع

انت قلت اللى المفروض يحصل من قبل الزوجين 

اظن لو كل الناس عملت كده مش ممكن يكون فى مشاكل

لكن مع ضغوط الحياه الناس بتختلف وبتتغير  لكن فى النهايه الحب موجود

وخصوصا لما يكون مبنى على اساس متين عمره ما يتهز ابدا

انت كمان قلت كلمه حلوه لازم الاتنين يترقبوا احاسيس بعض 

دى بتفرق كتير اوى ان الاتنين يقدروا بعض ويحسوا ببعض

شكراااااااااااااااااااااا يا سيزار اتمنى لك حياه موفقه وسعيده

نورت الموضوع بالفعل​


----------



## سيزار (9 مايو 2008)

*رد على: حتى يبقى الحب..والتقدير*

الموضوع ما كنش هيبقى موضوع قيم الا وكان قلمك هناك ويكتب تقريبا واجزم وليس تقريب كلامك ومواضيعك 
يدل على انك انسانه مثقفه وتحمل ذكاء من نوع خاص وكل دا باين فى قلمك للمنتدى الكريم تسلم ايدك وعقلك الف شكر  ونفسى كدا يبقى فى 100 كاندى فى المنتدى .. اعتقد ان المنتدى سيشتعل ههههههههه

تحياتى العطره


----------



## candy shop (9 مايو 2008)

*رد على: حتى يبقى الحب..والتقدير*



سيزار قال:


> الموضوع ما كنش هيبقى موضوع قيم الا وكان قلمك هناك ويكتب تقريبا واجزم وليس تقريب كلامك ومواضيعك
> يدل على انك انسانه مثقفه وتحمل ذكاء من نوع خاص وكل دا باين فى قلمك للمنتدى الكريم تسلم ايدك وعقلك الف شكر  ونفسى كدا يبقى فى 100 كاندى فى المنتدى .. اعتقد ان المنتدى سيشتعل ههههههههه
> 
> تحياتى العطره



ميرسى اوى يا سيزار على الكلام الجميل ده كله

ابجد كتير اوى عليا 

والمنتدى اكيد فى احسن من كاندى مليون مره

مره تانيه الف شكر​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (9 مايو 2008)

*رد على: حتى يبقى الحب..والتقدير*

*موضوع جميييييل جدا يا كاندى 

شكرا لتعبك *​


----------



## candy shop (10 مايو 2008)

*رد على: حتى يبقى الحب..والتقدير*



marmar_maroo قال:


> *موضوع جميييييل جدا يا كاندى
> 
> شكرا لتعبك *​



شكرااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## +Nevena+ (10 مايو 2008)

*رد على: حتى يبقى الحب..والتقدير*

موضوع جميل جدا  ومفيد يا مشرفتنا
ربنا يبارك خدمتك 
وتمتعينا اكتر واكتر دائما بمواضيعك الرائعه​


----------



## candy shop (11 مايو 2008)

*رد على: حتى يبقى الحب..والتقدير*



نيفين رمزي قال:


> موضوع جميل جدا  ومفيد يا مشرفتنا
> ربنا يبارك خدمتك
> وتمتعينا اكتر واكتر دائما بمواضيعك الرائعه​



ميرسى اوى يا حبيبتى 

على كلامك الجميل

ربنا يباركك​


----------

